# RM750i und Corsair Link nur Probleme



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich habe das RM750i mit Windows 10 Aktuell mit updates.
Corsair Link v3.2.5742 geht nur die Lüfterdrehzahl steuern, der Rest an Daten, ist alles eingefroren.
Corsair Link v4.2.0.162 geht gar nicht, friert sofort ein und Stürzt ab.
Über HWinfo kann ich alle Daten auslesen, und das ohne Problem.

Folgendes getestet:
Corsair Link v3.2.5742 Reinstall, ohne Erfolg
Corsair Link v3.2.5742 über Registrie editiert EnhancedPowerManagementEnabled REG_DWORD 0 , ohne Erfolg
Corsair Link v3.2.5742 Windows neu aufgeset , ohne Erfolg 

Corsair Link v4.2.0.162 Windows neu aufgeset , ohne Erfolg 
Corsair Link v3.2.5742 dann Corsair Link v4.2.0.162 , ohne Erfolg


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2016)

Hi Gordon-1979,

Wie hast du das RM750i mit dem Rechner verbunden?

Verwende zudem bitte die Corsair Link v4.2.0.162. Es muss definitiv mit der Version funktionieren.

Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Februar 2016)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi Gordon-1979,
> Wie hast du das RM750i mit dem Rechner verbunden?
> Verwende zudem bitte die Corsair Link v4.2.0.162. Es muss definitiv mit der Version funktionieren.
> Grüße



So bald ich HWinfo5.20.64 starte stürzt die Software ab. 
Leider benötige HWinfo5.20.64 absolute.


----------



## DjTomCat (3. März 2016)

Hi Gordon-1979,

ich habe heute mein HX850i bekommen und stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie du aber mit AIDA64. Sobald AIDA64 an ist funktioniert die Software von Corsair nicht mehr. Mach ich AIDA64 aus ist funktioniert Corsair Link Software tadellos. Ich denke mal das HWinfo, AIDA64 und Corsair Link auf die gleichen Ressourcen zurück greifen und da durch zu abstürzen führt.  

Ich kann aber mit AIDA64 auch die Temperatur, Spannung und Watt Sensoren des Netzteiles auslesen und so mit brauche ich Corsair Link Software nur noch zum einmaligen Einstellen des Netzteiles.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2016)

Hi ihr beiden,

Ich habe es mit AIDA64Extreme V5.60.3700 und HWinfo 64bit V5.20-2800 und der Corsair Link V4.2.0.162 ausprobiert und jede Kombination funktioniert problemlos. Selbst alle drei parallel laufen auf meinem System. Netzteil in diesem Fall ist ein HX850i. Eventuell noch ein anderes Tool oder eine andere Software am laufen, die es stören könnte? Ich kann das Problem nicht reproduzieren auf meiner Seite.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2016)

Ich habe es eben mit AIDA64 zwar reproduzieren können, aber nicht zuverlässig. Eventuell crasht Link, wenn zeitgleich auf die selben Sensoren zugegriffen wird. Ich gebe es an die Softwareentwicklung weiter und hoffe die können dort dem Problem auf die Schliche kommen. Vielen Dank fürs drauf Aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2016)

Ich glaube auch das HWInfo auf die gleichen Ressourcen zugreift. Corsair Link brauche ich nur um den Netzteil Lüfter zu starten, denn Rest liest HWInfo komplett aus. 
Und Corsair Link v4 ist noch empfindlicher als die von Version. 
Egal wie lange Corsair Link läuft, so bald ich HWInfo starte, kackt Corsair Link ab.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. März 2016)

Die Sensoren werden von unterschiedlichen Tools zur gleichen Zeit ausgelesen und das führt anscheinend zu Problemen bei Link. Die Kollegen wurden informiert und der Sache wird nachgegangen. Vielen Dank nochmals für den Hinweis. Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn du deine Aussage Link 4 sei noch empfindlicher als die Vorversion etwas erläutern könntest. So hilft es uns sehr wenig um die Software zu verbessern. Bezieht sich dies nun auf den Crash wenn man weitere Sensorenauslesende Tools einsetzt?  Dazu muss man noch Wissen: Corsair Link 4 wurde neu geschrieben und hat mit den alten Versionen nicht mehr viel am Hut.


----------



## DjTomCat (6. März 2016)

Hi Bluebeard,

also ich habe folgende Überwachungssoftware am laufen: AIDA64 Extreme, Logitech Gaming Software für G19s Displayanzeige (lasse mir von AIDA64 Extreme HWinfos auf dem Display anzeigen), Auqasuite.
Ich habe nach und nach jede der drei Überwachungstools abgeschaltet. Aber erst wenn AIDA64 Extreme abgeschaltet ist kann ich Corsair Link 4 benutzen!!!
So bald AIDA64 Extreme an ist startet Corsair Link 4, aber so bald Link 4 anfängt die Sensoren aus zu lesen Crasht Link 4. Bei Link 3 startet die Software und lässt sich auch bedienen,  Link 3 liest dann aber nicht mehr das Netzteil aus.
Link 3 Arbeitet aber fehlerfrei so bald ich AIDA64 Extreme abschalte.
Mein System ist Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiter helfen.

P.S. Muss ich mein Netzteil bei euch auf der Seite Registrieren um die 7 Jahre Garantie zubekommen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2016)

Selbes Problem wie bei mein Vorredner. Nur bei ist es HWInfo64 und nicht Aida 64.


----------



## DjTomCat (12. März 2016)

Mit Corsair Link v4.2.1.42 gleiches Problem weiterhin.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. März 2016)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> Mit Corsair Link v4.2.1.42 gleiches Problem weiterhin.


Richtig, bei mir auch.


----------



## DjTomCat (17. März 2016)

Schade das man hier keine Antwort von Corsair mehr bekommt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2016)

Im Corsair Forum bekommt man nur am Wochenende eine Antwort.


----------



## Bluebeard (26. März 2016)

Wir sind weiterhin am Problem dran. Das letzte Update hat dies noch nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. März 2016)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> P.S. Muss ich mein Netzteil bei euch auf der Seite Registrieren um die 7 Jahre Garantie zubekommen?



Sorry ich finde es doch immer wieder erstaunlich wie gründlich die Beiträge durch gelesen werden!


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2016)

Deswegen nimmt man ja auch HWInfo(64), denn das funktioniert einwandfrei...

Das die Software nicht unter Windows10 Funktioniert, hab ich auch in meinem Review angemerkt...
Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Lust, das ganze noch mal auszuprobieren, zumal man auch nicht 'mal eben' das Netzteil tauschen kann, ohne die Software reinstallieren zu müssen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. April 2016)

Neues Update von der Software da aber keine Besserung.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. April 2016)

Die Software ist mit Windows 10, 8.1, 8 und 7 kompatibel.

Sorry, hatte deine Frage zur Registrierung übersehen. Eine Registrierung ist nicht nötig. Rechnung als Kaufnachweis bitte aufheben. Beim RMi hast du zudem jetzt 10 Jahre Garantie (auch auf in der Vergangenheit gekaufte Modelle) und bei Garantiefällen den Vorabaustausch-Service (ohne Kreditkarte) über die gesamte Garantiedauer mit dabei.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juni 2016)

Neues Update 4.2.3.41 da aber keine Besserung.
In Kombi mit HWInfo immer noch nicht besser.


----------



## DjTomCat (6. Juni 2016)

Ja kann ich bestätigen. Mit 4.2.3.41 gleiche Problem wie vorher.


----------

